# Kinetics of Silver Dissolution in Nitric Acid



## IgorGreece (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.jmst.org/EN/article/downloadArticleFile.do?attachType=PDF&id=7937


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice. 
Thank you.


----------



## amesametrita (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's assume you have 1g of silver to dissolve today and 1g to dissolve tomorrow.

1. You mix 1.22ml of concentrated HNO3 and 1.22ml of water and dissolve silver today, the same tomorrow, then combine two solutions, dilute to double and cement with copper.

2. You mix 2.44ml of concentrated HNO3 and 1.22ml of water and dissolve silver today, tomorrow dissolve in the same solution, dilute 25:75 and cement with copper.

Which combined *dissolution *time is faster?


----------



## zmoney8787 (Jan 26, 2013)

To get to the other side.


----------

